# Plowing pics



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

One of my 550 behind me as where going and a shot out the windshield on another part of or route.The 550 has a plow light out, i,m having a problem with the cord coming out of the grill lots of corrosion and crap inside the pins need to clean a new one is a $140 the fisher dealer told me on the phone last week.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

nice pics.. how'd you like that last storm?


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

ColliganLands;766919 said:


> nice pics.. how'd you like that last storm?


Slow starting got called in at 10pm did start going heavy till 3-7am.Was out till 1pm plenty of hours.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yea you got in a few earlier than we did. got called in @ 12am monday and stayed untill 1:30pm monday nice hours but it got really bad on the roads for a while there. couldnt see anything


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*nice pics  and dielectric grease in those connectors will solve your problem*


----------



## 05Duramax073 (Nov 25, 2008)

x2 on the dielectric grease. works wonders for those pins.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

*electronic cleaner/hook pick*

Sprayed and picked them clean then blew out with Vacula air/blow gun.Regreased will see if it worked next call out,or try pulling up to plow and test it.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

nice pics. i like the marker lights on the backrack


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

06HD BOSS;768478 said:


> nice pics. i like the marker lights on the backrack


Thanks i fabbed that rack up in my shop.


----------

